
Video chips in microcomputers - ingve
https://plus.google.com/108984290462000253857/posts/D5trsYSsLfm
======
ashmud
Acorn graphics hacking thread from the comments:

[http://stardot.org.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10147](http://stardot.org.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10147)

